# 2014 Keepers?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you have any 2014 kidding season keepers picked out yet?

We only have 3 doelings, so far 2 will not be going anywhere, not sure about the 3rd <she's really small /slow grower :/ >

This is my oldest daughter's 88% ABGA doe, Sweet Talkin' Dixie
She is one of our very favorite babies this year, absolutely adore her, and she knows it. She seems to think she is 1/2 goat & 1/2 human.

She's 4 weeks old























































Our other keeper doe, Twinkle is kiko/boer, she'll be registered 50%. 
She belongs to my youngest daughter. She's quite a character too, such a goofy big girl!
She is a Quad, but has been adopted by a doe that lost her babies.




























She is crazy about my daughter haha...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We'll be keeping the only 2 doelings we had out of full size goats this year. Both are pretty nice girls and Cinnamon's little twerp is a flipping tank and stealing all the milk and not sharing any with us. We're keeping Tabitha's boer/ND buckling too as a wether for a buck companion when we get a new buckling. Our other little buckling...well...haven't decided on him yet.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

TOO CUTE ^.^ They are pretty girls!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Amazing photos as always!!!
I have one picked out for sure and then I have twins and I cant decide which to keep or if I just need to keep both.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll have my keepers picked out once I have some 2014 kids! :lol: I'm planning on keeping 3 alpine doe kids, maybe 5. And I'm planning on possibly keeping all the boer doe kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous girls!  I like them both. We've just had 6 kids born so far... 3 bucks/3 does and sold all 3 does! 4 more does are due fairly soon though, and I expect to have a keeper or two from a couple of those.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Really hoping for a doeling out of my favorite doe, if she ever gets around to kidding! If she doesn't cooperate I'll probably keep one from another doe to see what my buck throws. So far only one buckling on the ground, and I'm undecided on him. Depends on what else I get.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm thinking we are going to keep all the females LOL. But that depends on if we build more housing this year.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 2 more does due, and I'd LOVE to have a keeper out of one of them, but I won't get my hopes up, with my luck they'll have boys lol They have a chance of giving us colored babies, but again I also don't get my hopes up since they are bred to a traditional buck. 
I've been wishing our eldest doe would give us another doeling, but the last 2 years she's had boys. She is the great grandma of the first baby I posted pics of.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I think I'm keeping 8 and selling 10. Keeping 1 buck and all the rest will be wethers and sold as fair and jackpot wethers. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice girls. 

I haven't kidded yet to pick mine out.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice doe kids. I like the white one alot. When Sugar kids we will be keeping whatever she has unless they have major issues. Like a doe with bad bite or something will be sold but buck kids will be kept for wethers

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

A few of my keepers... 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

